# Milton Gun Show /--SWAP MEET



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

Milton Gun Show /--SWAP MEET 
GUN SHOW, Santa Rosa County Auditorium, Milton, Florida, October 12, 13, 9am-5pm. General admission $6.
Call 850-261-8407, 850-957-4952.

TABLES $ 45.00 *BUY --SELL ---TRADE,TRADE,TRADE*

This is a good time to git rid of all that stuff you dont use any more , Or would like to trade for something new . Cheap tables $45.oo Git a couple of buddies togather and lets do some tradeing ,swapping, selling.
​


----------

